# CVT transmission filter



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know CVT transmissions? I'm on my first one. I'm told it's a Fendt in my MF7495 5500 hours.
Briefly yesterday I got a flickering warning light "high pressure transmission filter blockage" for about 1-2 minutes. It barely came on and never stayed on steadily.
Coincidentally, I had to leave tractor for about 20 minutes. Then came back to resume cutting. Ran tractor for an hour and the warning light did not flicker at all. Everything normal. 
I want to get a new filter this morning in case it starts happening Sunday, which is the day my equipment always breaks LOL
Here's the questions:
Is there a massive loss of trans oil when you R&R the filter? It does not appear so by the vague description in the manual. 
If yes to above, I don't know what fluid previous owner put in the tractor. Owners manual says 15W-40 oil. Is it OK to add just any quality 15W-40 oil to it?

Thanks.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Will probably lose 5-8 gallons and that's for a quick out/in swap. Permatran 821XL Extended Life is whats recommended for CVT's now but the standard 821 full synthetic would work.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

There was a service bulletin on this series tractor for the high pressure filter sensor, bulletin #SB 0065A. Probably should ask your local dealer about that update if it hasn't been done already!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I went to my local dealer this morning, they tell me a just is a cartridge replacement. They are saying I’ll probably only lose a quart of fluid


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had issues with our MF8160 always seeming to need hydraulic filter changed, updated sensing switch ended that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sensor, huh? Mine just flickered for a brief period.
I'm beginning to see why it might just be the sensor....
Thanks Java. I will talk to service/parts Monday


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I experience something similar with my NH TS135--the water-in-fuel warning light comes on when I start it sometimes. It's the sensor connection on the fuel filter that is intermittent. Worried me a lot at first, but know I know just to jiggle the handle.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's hard to believe all this stuff works sometimes.
Just a few mili-volts can make warning lights turn on. 
Spent $180 on 2 filters. Wonder if I'll ever use them?
I'll find out if it stops raining.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Update:

Gotten worse. The light now comes on and stays on after the tractor has been on a while.

It'll stay on for a solid 10-20 seconds, then go off.

I changed the filter (original filter had nothing in it, just slightly darker oil). New filter been in for maybe 10hrs.

Very disconcerting when it comes on. I guess its time to replace sensor and hope thats all it is.....


----------

